# London Bus Driver Recounts 2005 Bombings



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3151564/Gentle-hug-stranger-breaks-heart-7-7-bus-driver-Ten-years-horrifyingly-vivid-interview-shows-humanity-worst-best.html.


----------

